# Delivering = No wear and tear on your vehicle?



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

I read this pretty constantly in threads posted on the subject of deliveries or by drivers commenting on how much better delivering is over driving people.

But people become conditioned to smells so much that they are oblivious to the stench around them or in their vehicles.

Over time those smells become absorbed into the headliners and carpet and released on warmer days or in heavy use.

Many years ago I managed a Use Car Dept at a big dealership and in dealing with trades I had no problems placing a number on physical damage I could see and easily know the cost of repairing or covering in some cases. 

But a smelly car? One that reeked of tobacco or fast food? You can mask it short term but the costs deodorizing a car could be thousands. Much more than it was worth to do so we devalued those cars more and wholesaled them out rather than dealing with them.

I talked to someone that went to extremes once trying to get rid of nicotine. Scrubbing and replacing vents, pulling out the headliner, carpers and padding and treating every surface in the car and having the smell slowly creep back in.

He finally figured it out.

Car Seats have cushioning that is like a big sponge and as you sit in seat you compress that spongy material. When you get up it decompresses pulling air back in from the undersides of the seat sucking particles that smell up inside it. When you sit back down on it you squeeze some of that out.

He sold the car. He loved it and had already spent over $4000 chasing the smell but sold it anyway.

Here in Texas the most fragrant food I encounter (I personally love it) is Whataburger. But the smell typically still lingers a day or two later. I can't imagine how bad a car smells that belongs to a full time food delivery driver. 

And I totally get why drivers are oblivious to the smell.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

Bizarre post...


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Let me simplify it for you.

Delivery Driver's cars stink.

That smell will lower the value of their car more than a smashed fender.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I would solve that problem by licking the cushions until they didn't smell anymore. I would eat them if they were really soaked through with grease :ninja:


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Let me simplify it for you.
> 
> Delivery Driver's cars stink.
> 
> That smell will lower the value of their car more than a smashed fender.


I understand what your post was. I just think it's weird not many people will care.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I delivered pizza 6 days a week for 4 years at the same restaurant. Sold the car afterwards. I could never totally get rid of the smell.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

OP - What does odor have to do with your post title?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> OP - What does odor have to do with your post title?


He's saying odor is wear and tear, even if you don't have pax getting in and out all day.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Keep the food in a heat bag. Also I put an activated charcoal deodorizer in the car.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

simple solution, keep food in your trunk. unless of course you go thru a drive thru, but even then i would transfer the food to the trunk, you will regret leaving food in your car when the drink spills over on your seat.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I delivered 16 years for Domino's. I put food in trunk. Problem solved........


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I read this pretty constantly in threads posted on the subject of deliveries or by drivers commenting on how much better delivering is over driving people.
> 
> But people become conditioned to smells so much that they are oblivious to the stench around them or in their vehicles.
> 
> ...


Lmfao! This might be the silliest post Ive heard in a while. Delivery drivers cars stink lol. Wow. Nothing really to say on this one.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I use a delivery bag. The bag smells, my car doesn't.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

That's one of the reasons why you use a delivery bag... it's nothing that delivery bags and Ozium can't handle. This is delivery 101.

Next post will be about how gig companies owe the drivers for stinky cars, and the way to let them know is to strike 😭😅


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I read this pretty constantly in threads posted on the subject of deliveries or by drivers commenting on how much better delivering is over driving people.
> 
> But people become conditioned to smells so much that they are oblivious to the stench around them or in their vehicles.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that. Delivery bags are the solution.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I say don't eat the food you are supposed to be delivering in the car &#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cant you get a hot bag and fashion the trunk with a food carrying console &#129300;











Oscar Levant said:


> I was thinking about that. Delivery bags are the solution.


I order DD but dont deliver. If the food comes cold and the driver didnt have a delivery bag I'm rating a 4 and sending a complaint to DD.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Air freshener ! Resolved the problem .


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Delivering food is more wear and tear on your car mechanically speaking. Also every now and then you will get a nail on your tire.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lmfao! This might be the silliest post Ive heard in a while. Delivery drivers cars stink lol. Wow. Nothing really to say on this one.


And yet you did.:biggrin: :laugh::roflmao:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I read this pretty constantly in threads posted on the subject of deliveries or by drivers commenting on how much better delivering is over driving people.
> 
> But people become conditioned to smells so much that they are oblivious to the stench around them or in their vehicles.
> 
> ...


Delivery drivers refuse to use insulated bags. When they are used properly there is no car smell. The bags smell so they need to be aired out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Food delivery odor is probably still better than passenger delivery odor.

Food delivery = Car smells like pizza and French fries.
Passenger Delivery = Car smells like cigarettes, weed, spilled beer, sweat, urine and vomit.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We didn't have delivery bags back when I did it.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> I delivered 16 years for Domino's. I put food in trunk. Problem solved........


A lot of us have hatch backs. So , problem NOT solved.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> A lot of us have hatch backs. So , problem NOT solved.


Sounds like a personal problem.....


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

About three years ago I was very interested in a certain used vehicle, and the dealer let me take it home for a day to drive it and get sold on it. But we could not get over the cigarette smell, and ultimately decided to pass. He tried to convince us we could get rid of the smell, but we were unconvinced.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

If that were true my car would stink from all the takeout I usually get for myself. It doesn't smell like food though. It smells like PAX. Definitely smells different from before I started RS.

I believe delivery is more wear and tear because of constantly starting and stopping your engine. There are days doing RS my car goes 9+ hours without being shut off and I don't mind. When I did pizza delivery I was stopping and starting it like a dozen times per hour.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I never have done Uber eats Uber x 2 years, do I just click on the drivers app at bottom eats? Bored did everything around the house gotta get out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Let me simplify it for you.
> 
> Delivery Driver's cars stink.
> 
> That smell will lower the value of their car more than a smashed fender.


DRIVE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> I use a delivery bag. The bag smells, my car doesn't.


I was thinking about it, I am noticing the money is shit so I don't do it, all you have to do is keep your windows open when you can, it will help keep food warm in places like South Florida up north I guess not in winter, yes I know I am a Uber and Lyft driver for 4 years I should be used to shit money, right.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Not so much concerned with the money pay for my gas maybe lunch would work. It would only be say a month till stores can reopen hopfully. I only drive part time anyways. I agree that's why in the past I've not wanted to do eats, bad enough to pick up pax from restaurant with carry out smells



UpNorth said:


> Not so much concerned with the money pay for my gas maybe lunch would work. It would only be say a month till stores can reopen hopfully. I only drive part time anyways. I agree that's why in the past I've not wanted to do eats, bad enough to pick up pax from restaurant with carry out smells


Still asking can I still go on driver's app and hit the eats icon


----------



## babaowo (Dec 14, 2019)

You can just buy a leather seat cover.
It will protect it i believe .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

So let's see...

Your car smells like pizza. What's not to like about that??

Biggest problem I see is that every time you want to run an errand, you get the munchies real bad.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)




----------

